

Auditorium: Gaming via the process of discovery and play - symptic
http://playauditorium.com/
Really cool concept. I donated.
======
petercooper
Here's the backstory of Auditorium's development:

<http://blog.cipherprime.com/?p=6>

------
demallien
Very original, it managed to just burn an hour of my life that I'll never get
back! Has anyone got past 2:5 yet? I for one couldn't...

~~~
ivank
(solution. figure it out yourself, or you'll be sorry!)

Perngr n ybbc. Hfr nyy cvrprf rkprcg gur Hc cvrpr ng zrqvhz/znkvzhz cbjre. Hfr
gur Hc cvrpr gb ahqtr gur juvgr cnegvpyrf gb gur yrsg. Fraq gur juvgr
cnegvpyrf qbja ng gur hccre-yrsg. Fraq gurz evtug guebhtu gur oyhr. Fraq oyhr
cnegvpyrf hc guebhtu gur checyr pvepyr.

------
babyshake
Incredible.

I think it would be great if you introduced bad guys as a light-stream thing
that made really ugly dissonant sounds, so you would have to block those.

~~~
symptic
It's not my game, but once their site comes back up I'll send over your idea
to them. Good idea. :)

------
ivank
In case anyone is wondering, you can quit the game and continue from where you
left.

------
warwick
I've never seen a game as beautiful before.

------
robertgaal
Gaming via the process play you say!? Wow.

~~~
jfarmer
True of all games, I suppose, but did you play it? It's pretty fun.

------
symptic
Do you think it will be successful?

~~~
tdupree
I really enjoyed it. I also think this would be a lot of fun if offered
through the arcade section of the 360 or the like. Would sound great trough
the surround sound.

~~~
symptic
I think it has the potential to gain enough traction to make it to the XBox
and PS3 network stores. A few of my friends already want to buy it.

------
EGF
Truly beautiful game - definitely sucked me in for 30 minutes

